# Paying tribute to two friends "Chaneke Josh & baumstamm"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

*What's up Amigos Resorteros.* 
*
*
*I want to introduce you this time ''LA BOLONCHA'' (roundy girl), I as was inspired by its round completion and as a little tribute to my carnal Cheneke Josh's first child. Chaneke likes to call his little boy ''Boloncho'' (roundy boy) as a gesture of love, hehehehe. I hope carnal you like this little tribute to the little ''Boloncho''.* 
*
*
*How could I omit my respects to Mr. Baumstamm?? I was inspired by his idea of inserting a coin at the heart of the fork, as he likes fatty forks anyway. This post is to reconize his ifluence on this design. I hope you like it compadre!* 
*
*
*Since this is a 100% carved, I am including some photos of the whole process, right from the moment I found the branch in company of my little partner and disciple hehe!* 
*
*
*La Boloncha is made out of oak, (I am afraid that people might start thinking that I only know this kind of wood). Since, the brach was out and exposed to the elements, its colors turned in a capricious way, which I celebrate. Let me tell you something, if there is anybody who states that oak is not a precious wood, ''I just don't believe it hehehehe''.*
*
**Sorry if I abused in the number of images, but I really liked the metamorphosis of this animal lol!

I hope not to harass her view ... friends!*

































































@ Xidoo : Gracias por la ayuda en la traducción del texto y hacerlo amigable.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

You see I told you that abuse seemed a number of pictures, lol!

But I have them, and here's the rest.


















































This photo I liked, it seems spooky or the slingshot seems to emerge from confinement


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

I love the grain of that wood what is the "bloncho" made out of???

-Ace-


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice !

You can abuse pictures, the more photo, the better!

Thanks !


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Your work on naturals is 2nd to none, to get a thing of beauty from a old bit of branch like that, great work again, jeff


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hola Chepo.....usted estan el jefe de las tenedors!

I have long wondered how you got them to be so perfect but your photo series explains how. I go home from the sea tomorrow and I will definately have to give this a try. Your method basically forces a fork to be perfect vesus tromping through the woods all day searching for something like I am. I've also seen a lot of these size of forks and either left them in the woods or left them to languish in my fork stash.....they should be good and seasoned now.

I like how you cut standing dead wood that was already well-seasoned. You should have been able to cut it and begin working it later that afternoon. Like you stated the long exposure to the elements coloured this wood perfectly. Finally, I also agree with you about the oak; it's my favorite wood for slingshots.

Thanks Chepo for the photo-tutorial and I hope to do your work justice. Great job and one of the best posts I've seen on here!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree your naturals are all supreme and I also agree with the comment about seeing how others do phases of something in slingshots, it's gratifying. What apprentice or master isn't always curious.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I saved every single picture, in order, to my computer. Now I have these as a sort of reference guide while undertaking this project. I've already got a piece of wood at home that's perfect for this sort of thing....many thanks Chepo for sharing this; I've really learned something big and important today.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Never thought of working a fork down like that, i have been spending too much time looking for the perfect fork instead of seeing the potential within. Thanks for the awakening. Absolutely beautiful. I learned something today from a true artist.
Philly


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Orale Chepo,
It is very nice of you to dedicate one of your resorteras to Chaneke Josh's son and to baumstamm. This is very diffent from all of the others you have make, but I like it the same as the others. I am sure that Chaneke and baumstamm must be very honor with this resortera. I like the coin in the middle, I have never seen one like that before. It looks very ergonomic and the amount of pictures you poured in this post is amazing, they are very good as well. Chale carnal, I want to thank you for letting me know about this proyect before you posted and for letting me help you with the translation. Please, do not stop creating nice resorteras and sharing them with us. Greetings bato.
Xidoo,

_Orale Chepo,
Es un detallazo, el que le hallas dedicado esta resortera al chavito de Chaneke y a baumstamm. No se parece a ninguna que hayas hecho antes, pero igual me gusta tanto como la demas. Estoy seguro que Chaneke y baumstamm deben de estar bien contentos por esta orca dedicada a ellos. El detalle de la moneda en medio de la orqueta me gusto. Se ve que calza de poca en la mano y por el monton de fotos que le echaste al post tambien te lucistes, estan wenas, wenas tus fotucas. Chale carnal, se te agradece que me hallas plataticado del proyectuco desde antes de postearlo y dejarme hacer la traduccion. No te detengas en la creacion de estas criaturas y en compartirlas con nosotros. Saludos bato.
Xidoo. _


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Absolutely Beautiful as usual!!! Thanks for posting this great pictorial!!!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

ORALE COMPADRE!!

my good ol'buddy ol'pal!


from my bolonchillo, thank you very much!

definitely is a model that comes off the line you've been working lately. and I like it a loooot!!

but... there is only one thing that bothers me a bit ... you should use a higher denomination coin ... UN CENTENARIO!!! (for all you guys out of mexico... its a big coin of gold)


definitely a very "CHIDA" one!!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

right on Chepo.. beautiful work as always amigo...







i love em' both..


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!

I tend to work down a lot of my naturals like this. You don't have to find the perfect fork, you just have to find an OK fork that has a perfect slingshot hidden within.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

both are great! it is a big onner 4 me to give u the inspiration! the inley u´ve made is good craftsmanship, i ´ve only glued it.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a catty!







Cool stuff


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ace said:


> I agree your naturals are all supreme and I also agree with the comment about seeing how others do phases of something in slingshots, it's gratifying. What apprentice or master isn't always curious.


Rayshot no doubt you are right, thanks for the compliments


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

philly said:


> That's a catty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frodo thank you very much


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

all of your stuff is fantastic man.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Absolutely stunning, best natural i have seen, you do make some chunky slingshots!!!!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I always like seeing your new forks and excellent photography, it gives me a goal to work towards.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Looks great Chepo, you have done it again amigo


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Looks great Chepo, you have done it again amigo


The fondness for the natural beats me but I can not stand the urge to make my first board cut, Saludos mi azufroso amigo lol!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Mi Chepo!

Esa resortera esta bien chula.. El gruessor es perfecto y creo sera buen tiro..


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Nico said:


> Mi Chepo!
> 
> Esa resortera esta bien chula.. El gruessor es perfecto y creo sera buen tiro..


Muchas gracias nico, in fact, it feels very comfortable in his fist, and this strikes me as much put flat bands, hope to get soon. but meanwhile I could not put my tubes stifle her desire to make some shots lol!


----------

